# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Como empiezo??

## Ranndy

Hola amigos soy nuevo en el foro,me gustaria saber que nesecito para aprender magia:nombre de libros,paginas..no se ustedes recomiendenme como me puedo adentrar en este mundo tan interezante....gracias por su ayuda espero tu pronta respuesta  :Smile1:

----------


## mastifal

Yo te diria que comienzes fijandote en la parte del foro para Inciados, ahi tenes muchisima informacion. Libros recomendados etc etc.

----------


## xepabcn

Quizá no soy el mas indicado para decir que esto requiere de mucha practica y tiempo, puesto que yo hace poco que he empezado. A pesar de ello si quieres adentrarte en este mundo, planteate que van a ser muchas horas de practica y esfuerzos, todo requiere esfuerzo...

Como bien te han dicho en el apartado para iniciados hay muchisima información, tambien tienes un buscador en el mismo foro que te puede ayudar en el momento de buscar información, procura leerte las normas y buscar con el buscador antes de preguntar.

En todo caso, pasate por el area de Nuevos miembros, preséntate y disfruta de este gran foro  :302:

----------


## Pulgas

Ranndy, mucho me temo que así, tal y como lo planteas, no te podemos ayudar.
La magia es algo muy amplio: cartas, monedas, escena, mentalismo... y cada una de las especialidades requiera algo diferente. Como no sabemos cuáles son tus preferencias, no podremos guiarte.
De todas maneras, casi todos los subforos tienen temas adheridos (están arriba en el índice) y en buena parte de ellos se habla de cómo empezar.
Puesto que nadie te va a poder dar indicaciones más precisas (al menos de momento) *cierro el hilo*.
Te sugiero:
Que te presentes en la sección de nuevos miembros. Así sabremos algo más sobre ti y podremos ayudarte mejor.Que le eches un vistazo al foro. Como lleva muchos años y ha escrito en él mucha gente distinta, lo normal es que lo que tú quieras preguntar ya esté comentado.Si crees que el tema debe reabrirse, por favor, escribe un mensaje privado a cualquier moderador. Así podemos estudiarlo.Bienvenido y gracias.

Pdta.: La mejor manera de empezar es con un buen libro. De eso y de otras cosas se habla en este hilo:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=9717

----------

